# Acer Predator Helios 300 PH315-54 70lh lowering the processor clock



## iBap (May 9, 2022)

Hello everyone, I have  a Acer predator helios 300 with a RTX 3070 and 11800h, the undervolting and turbo ratio limits are locked and with any game the cpu throttles.
The MSI afterburner is working fine with the RTX 3070.
The option that worked was to stop the turbo (was 4600mhz, now it is 2300mhz), but gaming gets slow.
In TPL (speed shift) changed to 35 (was 46) and nothing happens.
I tryed the power settings (all of them) putting the processor power management from 99 to 50% ,as a result it stops the turbo or nothing happens.
I ask if there is a way to put a lower turbo (3500 mhz in all cores) that really works or there is anything I can do to lower the temperature of the i7 11800.
From now on all intel cpus are going to have this problem because of the plundervolting???
Thanks. (Ben Jr.)


----------



## dismission (May 9, 2022)

post all the TS screenshot so it's easier to help you


----------



## unclewebb (May 9, 2022)

iBap said:


> In TPL (speed shift) changed to 35 (was 46) and nothing happens.


When you tried testing this, was the Windows power plan Maximum processor state set to 100%? 






Was the Disable Turbo box on the main screen of ThrottleStop clear? Can you show me a screenshot of your test? 

Lowering the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window works great on my 10850K desktop CPU. It allows me to run my CPU at whatever maximum CPU speed I choose. I am not sure if this ThrottleStop feature still works correctly on the newer 11th and 12th Gen CPUs. If you post a screenshot that shows this is not working correctly on your 11800H then I will try to fix this for you. 

I do not have access to any newer CPUs for testing purposes so it is up to the user community to report any bugs or limitations.


----------



## iBap (May 9, 2022)

Hello Unclewebb, thanks for the reply.
Yes, the windows power plans were initially at 100%, in any of the plans modes it either disable the turbo completely or doesn't work at all
The disable turbo box is clear (main window)and is working correctly ( disable all the turbo).
I upgraded to the lastest stable throttlestop ,seems to be working the turbo limit now in TPL, I will further test it.
Thanks Unclewebb "YOU'RE THE MAN".


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2022)

@iBap
Your FIVR screenshot confirms that ThrottleStop is not working correctly.





The obvious clues are the default turbo ratios are not being reported correctly, all of the voltages are screwed up and set to the same value and the memory speed is out to lunch too. All of this information comes from the FIVR register so this confirms that ThrottleStop is being prevented from reading or writing information to the FIVR register.

When using ThrottleStop in Windows 11, you have to disable all of the virtualization settings. Open Windows Features and disable Hyper-V, Virtual Machine Platform, Windows Hypervisor Platform, Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL2) and Subsystem for Android and make sure the Core Isolation - Memory Integrity feature is turned off. There might be something else that needs to be disabled too that I have forgot about. If you need any of these features, some ThrottleStop features will work correctly and some features will not. 

Once you get all of this stuff disabled, make sure ThrottleStop is not running, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and reboot. After your computer boots back up, run ThrottleStop and have a look at the FIVR window. Make sure ThrottleStop is not bugging out.

Try doing some Speed Shift testing with TS 9.4 and TS 9.4.6

On some CPUs, Speed Shift Max will work correctly with TS 9.4 but might not work correctly with TS 9.4.6. With some other CPUs, the opposite is true. Your testing will help me get this problem fixed for all CPUs. I wish I worked for Intel so I could just walk down the hall and get whatever CPU I need for testing but no such luck. My pockets are not deep enough for this project.


----------



## iBap (May 10, 2022)

Unclewebb here is the screenshot after the modifications you've asked in windows features.


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2022)

Same problem. Windows 11 is blocking reading the FIVR register. Post a screenshot of the Windows Features window. Something else needs to be disabled.


----------



## iBap (May 11, 2022)

Windows Features window.


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2022)

Does your BIOS let you disable VT-x or something similar to that?


----------



## iBap (May 11, 2022)

Yes it does.
I've disable it in the bios, same results as above (FIVR).


----------



## unclewebb (May 12, 2022)

I am running out of ideas. When the FIVR window is not reporting things correctly, that problem has always been solved by disabling all of the various Windows 11 virtualization settings. Your Windows Features screenshot is not in English but it seems like everything has been disabled. 

Did you disable Core Isolation - Memory Integrity? Are you running a retail version of Windows 11 or one of the Insider versions?

Try running HWiNFO and see what it reports. Some virtual feature must still be enabled.


----------



## (00) (May 12, 2022)

Settings\Windows Defender\Device Security\Core Isolation:


----------



## iBap (May 13, 2022)

Good news, i've disabled in the bios intel vtx and vtd, all the rest is enabled.


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2022)

Finally!!!

The good news is that ThrottleStop is working correctly. The bad news is the FIVR voltage control register is Locked. 

I guess finding a way to unlock that register can be your next project.


----------



## iBap (May 14, 2022)

okie dokie.
Is there any other setting (in throttlestop) that i can change to improve lowering the temperature of the cpu, I've only  changed the TPL speed shift.


----------



## iBap (May 15, 2022)

I've reinstalled win 11 and install throttlestop 9.4 and in the TPL (speed shift) changed the max value from 46 to 35 and the clock still rises to 4600mghz, everything else is untouched
Any idea what happened?
Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (May 15, 2022)

iBap said:


> Any idea what happened?


Yes I do. 

TS 9.4.6 has a bug. Speed Shift Max is not working correctly on some 11th Gen mobile and 12th Gen CPUs. This could also be Windows 11 setting the Speed Shift Min and Max values when Windows 10 was not. 

I do not have any new hardware for development purposes so I never noticed this problem. You are the second person to report this bug so that makes it official. I will send you an updated ThrottleStop version in a few days if you would like to do some testing for me. I am pretty sure I know how to fix this. I just need to sit down and write some code. I am not very productive this time of year. Too much sports on TV.


----------



## dnm_TX (May 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Windows 11 setting the Speed Shift Min and Max values when Windows 10 was not.


Side question: If the Win 10 is not setting those values and let's say the Speed Shift box in TS(TPL) is not checked,what controls them?
Is it whatever is set in BIOS and Windows just follows up on it or.....?


----------



## unclewebb (May 15, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> whatever is set in BIOS


On my 10850K desktop CPU, the BIOS sets the Speed Shift Min and Max values and I do not think Windows touches these values after that. What Windows does might depend on what type of CPU it is. I have not used Windows 11 yet so I am not sure how it manages the SST register.

The 10850K has a SST register for each core. The newer CPUs like the 11800H have this register and now there is also a second SST control register for the entire package. I am not sure which register has precedence or how the CPU deals with finding different Speed Shift Min and Max values in each register. The new code I wrote to try to deal with both of these SST registers has a bug. That is what happens when you take a wild guess how something works. Without access to hardware for testing purposes, sometimes you guess right and sometimes you guess wrong.

The feedback from @iBap should make this an easy fix.

Edit - The updated version is ready. If anyone has a 11th or 12th Gen CPU and wants to do some testing, send me a message. Thanks.


----------



## iBap (May 15, 2022)

The disable turbo option works well, but the cpu gets slow, tryed to open throttlestop as administrator but the speed shift didn't work.


----------

